# [SOLVED] insufficient privileges even though i am admin



## bkoper16 (Jul 17, 2011)

i am trying to run stalker clear sky on my laptop but it keeps saying i need to run it as admin the first time i run it but i am on the admin acount and it still says it every time


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: insufficient privileges even though i am admin*

Right-click the game's exe or shortcut icon and select 'Run as administrator' from the popup.


----------



## bkoper16 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: insufficient privileges even though i am admin*

already did that still says it


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: insufficient privileges even though i am admin*

Patch the game to the latest version, then see post#15 from McNinja: [Solved] Stalker Clear Sky "Please insert original dvd" error


McNinja said:


> Try un instaling the crappy anti prating protection thats most likely affecting your system. Its a driver thats constanly running, what crap is that?
> 
> TAGES, the AAA Copy Protection System
> download either the 64 or 32 bit one and use it to uninstall tages copy protection from your computer


Reboot and try running the game again.


----------



## bkoper16 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: insufficient privileges even though i am admin*

problem fixed 
thanks all


----------

